# Unable to post replies



## mightyatom (Aug 17, 2014)

Evening guys,

I can sometimes post replies to my threads but at other times (like now) it says i have to wait for a mod to approve.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

evening @mightyatom


----------

